# scherzare qualcuno



## Giannaclaudia

Da un precedente filone di discussione.



> per scherzare Michael


 

Questa è una forma dialettale lombarda e non corretta dell'uso del verbo "scherzare" che è un verbo intransitivo.


----------



## Carthusian cat

Infatti non l'ho mai sentita. O al massimo per fare il verso a chi parla male l'Italiano (tipo "Scendimi il cane che lo piscio", per intenderci...)


----------



## tie-break

Mai sentita nemmeno io.


----------



## vikgigio

Giannaclaudia said:


> Da un precedente filone di discussione.
> 
> Questa è una forma dialettale lombarda e non corretta dell'uso del verbo "scherzare" che è un verbo intransitivo.



Io l'ho sentita usare spesso dai milanesi, e pensavo che fosse scorretta.. Eppure il dizionario la porta, pur registrandola come 'regionale'. A mio avviso è orrenda, ma de gustibus.
_(dal Garzanti online)
v. tr_. (_region_.) schernire, canzonare: _i compagni lo scherzano sempre_.


----------



## irene.acler

Carthusian cat said:


> Infatti non l'ho mai sentita. O al massimo per fare il verso a chi parla male l'Italiano (tipo "Scendimi il cane che lo piscio", per intenderci...)



Ahahahahahahahahah! Questa è bella!!  (non l'avevo mai sentita e sto morendo dal ridere!!!!!)

Comunque neanch'io non ho mai sentito l'uso di scherzare proposto da Giannaclaudia.


----------



## *Vegan*

Mai sentito....


----------



## vikgigio

Citazione da un milanese famoso (Elio) tratta dalla canzone 'John Holmes':

  Quand'ero piccolo tutti mi scherzavano
 per le dimensioni del mio pene,
 ed io non stavo bene.
 Soffrivo le pene per colpa del pene [...]


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

E' venuto in mente anche a me "John Holmes"..)) e credo di averlo sentito solo lì.


----------



## kdl77

Beh, esistono diversi usi transitivi che risultano strani.

Anche "telefonare" viene talvolta usato in modo transitivo "telefonare una notizia a qualcuno" e, se non erro, grammaticalmente non è un errore...


----------



## infinite sadness

Non lo so, te lo telefono dopo.


----------



## rocamadour

Giannaclaudia said:


> Da un precedente filone di discussione.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questa è una forma dialettale lombarda e non corretta dell'uso del verbo "scherzare" che è un verbo intransitivo.


 
Io da piccola l'ho sentita un sacco di volte (zona lombardo-piemontese), però devo anche dire che se un bambino la diceva (per lo meno per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza personale) veniva immediatamente redarguito da genitori/insegnanti  proprio con la motivazione che si trattava di una forma dialettale. Mi stupisce sapere che è riportata dai dizionari... è da talmente tanto tempo che non la sentivo che me l'ero quasi dimenticata!


----------



## valy822

Oddio... a volte più che italiana mi sento straniera   ...non ho mai sentito questo uso del verbo scherzare!


----------



## arirossa

valy822 said:


> Oddio... a volte più che italiana mi sento straniera   ...non ho mai sentito questo uso del verbo scherzare!


Normalissimo, invece, è un uso prettamente settentrionale, per cui da me e da te non si usa


----------



## comeunanuvola

Giannaclaudia said:


> Da un precedente filone di discussione.
> 
> Questa è una forma dialettale lombarda e non corretta dell'uso del verbo "scherzare" che è un verbo intransitivo.


 
No, neanche a Roma si usa.

Forse potrebbe essere stato il lapsus iniziale (ma no freudiano) di qualcuno che avrebbe voluto usare la parola _schernire_ ma che non venendogli in mente ha utilizzato _scherzare,_ che però è orribile  .... come la frase che ho appena scritto.... Ma suona bene????

Nuvola


----------



## 'sya

Giannaclaudia said:


> Da un precedente filone di discussione.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questa è una forma dialettale lombarda e non corretta dell'uso del verbo "scherzare" che è un verbo intransitivo.


 
Ecco Miss Ignoranza: io si!


----------



## maganci

Dalle mie parti si usa molto frequentemente; e non sono Lombardo: facciamo un po' più giù, tipo Caltanissetta (Sicilia).


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao a tutti!
Io questo uso del verbo _scherzare _fino ad ora l'ho sentito solo da parte di bambini, indipendentemente dalla regione di appartenenza, in frasi tipo "Mario mi scherza" invece che "Mario mi prende in giro". Forse risulta più semplice, una parola sola invece di tre  (è solo una mia supposizione).


----------



## Silvia10975

Ghevèn said:


> Da brivido!  Come _scoppiare_ transitivo, nel significato di "far scoppiare" (se non la smetti, _ti scoppio_ il pallone)... AAARRGHH!!!



 Oh mio Dio... Quindi non si dice? Correttamente, allora, dovrei sempre usare "ti faccio scoppiare"...  Ammetto la mia ignoranza, l'ho sempre usato in maniera errata, o meglio, credevo fosse possibile usare entrambe le forme. Si ritorna al discorso delle frasi sentite che alla fine suonano talmente bene all'orecchio da sembrare perfettamente normali.
 Silvia


----------

